# CHANGING INTERIOR COLOR



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

HEY HOMIES, I DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT DOING INTERIORS. I HAVE A FEW QUESTIONS

I HAVE A 79 COUPE DEVILLE, IT HAS VERY NICE DARK RED VELOUR INTERIOR.

I WANT TO DO THIS CADILLAC BLACK ON BLACK ON BLACK....

CAN I CHANGE THE ENTIRE COLOR OF MY INTERIOR JUST BY DYING IT?
I DONT CARE IF ITS MUSEUM QUALITY, BUT I DONT WANT IT TO LOOK BAD...

WHATS THE MOST AFFORDABLE & PRACTICAL WAY TO CHANGE THE INTERIOR COLOR? 


THANKS


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

low4life86 said:


> HEY HOMIES, I DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT DOING INTERIORS. I HAVE A FEW QUESTIONS
> 
> I HAVE A 79 COUPE DEVILLE, IT HAS VERY NICE DARK RED VELOUR INTERIOR.
> 
> ...


Plastics can be dyed quite easily. Velour material on the otherhand I wouldn't recommend. You can dye it too, but I've found it never ends up feeling the same, always feels a little rough, even if you brush the dye on. I'd dye all your plastics black, scoop a new black carpet and get the seats, door panels and headliner done in black velour/vinyl, whatever your preference.

Keep your eye out for seats outta a 77-92 caddy that are already black, that will save you a lot of money


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

If ur handy at all, u can easily die your dash and plastics, change your carpet, and re do your headliner.. then have someone do ur seats n panels which shouldnt cost much.. dying lil pieces is good, but dying whole interiors looks cheap :yessad:


----------



## Mendy404 (Jun 26, 2011)

> LacN_Thru said:
> 
> 
> > Plastics can be dyed quite easily. Velour material on the otherhand I wouldn't recommend. You can dye it too, but I've found it never ends up feeling the same, always feels a little rough, even if you brush the dye on. I'd dye all your plastics black, scoop a new black carpet and get the seats, door panels and headliner done in black velour/vinyl, whatever your preference.
> ...



Thank you for your ideas about vehicles


----------



## Fleetwood Coupe (Apr 10, 2011)

Not trying to steal the thread!!!! Anyone have recomendations for the dye? Were to buy and what brand do you like??? Got to dye the plastic's on my Fleetwood. GL Mendy404!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Fleetwood Coupe said:


> Not trying to steal the thread!!!! Anyone have recomendations for the dye? Were to buy and what brand do you like??? Got to dye the plastic's on my Fleetwood. GL Mendy404!


SEM brand, the best i've used, holds up and looks factory when peices are properly prepped.


----------



## Fleetwood Coupe (Apr 10, 2011)

kool, I will go with them. Another question? With multiple coats is it bossable to go from yellow to black? Or would I have better results with staying lighter colers! lol I dont want my car to melt when it gets hot!!!! Thanks guys


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah going from a light to dark color is no problem. Use very light coats and follow all the prep and spraying directions. I've used the SEM sand free, then color, then the clear and also just color and then clear and had excellent results with both. Cans are going to run about $12-15 each but well worth it if you want it to last. How good it looks is all in the prep work.


----------



## Fleetwood Coupe (Apr 10, 2011)

Way kool. Thanks for the heads up!:thumbsup:


----------



## FooDoggLT1 (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree, SEM is the best product to change interior plastics and hard vacuum sealed vinyl parts like dash tops, etc. You can also you other aerosol paints like duplicolor and krylon fusion, but its the same thing ALL prep work is gonna make the end result. Headliners are easy for the do it yourselfer, and carpet kits are fairly easy to do with no prior experience. As for the seats, door panels and visors go to a local upholstery shop. You may even be able to find a shop that will rewebb your seat belts in black. Check out my interior, went from blue to ALL black.


----------

